# Do you make your bed in the morning? (and name your mbti)



## DualGnosis

Out of curiosity do you, out of your own free will, make your bed in the morning? Do you also think there's a correlation between type and cleanliness?

INTP.
I realize that when I go to my parents room they always make their bed, while it completely slips my mind when I wake up. 

What about you?


----------



## guessesandhunches

INTP. I don't make my bed, and I don't really see why I should when I'm only going to get back in it fifteen to eighteen hours later, and then sporadically in and out during the day. I comply (when I remember) at my father's request, though.


----------



## Wellsy

INFP, I make my bed because I don't seem to really make a mess of it moving about or anything. Most times I just need to pull one side of the covers over jump out and fold it back.
I like being in my room and generally sit on my bed so it's better that it's made.


----------



## Leliel

INFP.

What is this 'making' of the bed? :tongue:


----------



## Leaf on the Wind

INTP. And I don't make my bed, unless I remember or someone points it out.
(That makes it three for three so far).


----------



## blood roots

INTJ
I make my bed right before I go to sleep. Very logical.
But I also don't flail around in my sleep to the point where I would need to make much of an effort to do so anyway.


----------



## Curiously

INFJ: no, probably once or twice a week I will but only grudgingly so. I'm cluttered.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight

INFJ: I always do this unless I am running late.


----------



## Hopesedge

INTP -
I don't make it since I never really see the point in it, when I get into bed I end up throwing the blanket around until I get comfortable anyway.


----------



## JTHearts

ENFJ and yes


----------



## L

ENTP

I'll make it if it gets out of shape but as long as the cover sheet thing, (the first layer) is on there then no, I don't.


----------



## SlightlyEccentric

INTJ and yes usually one of the first things I do is make my bed in the morning.


----------



## ayitashia

INFP. Make my bed? what sorcery is this? I only make my bed when I change the sheets.


----------



## Zster

I do, partly due to hating wrinkly sheets when I first climb into bed, but mostly because I sleep on a big waterballoon (full wave water bed) and must keep it covered to prevent leaks from my cats's claws.

I am an ENFP and professional microbiologist, preferring clean (as in absence of filth), but not too freaked by chaos and clutter.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

INTP I never think about it. My room isn't for display so I don't bother doing that.


----------



## zazara

I'm going to mess it up again when I go to bed at night anyway, so what's the point?


----------



## gleeful

No, can't even remember the last time I made my bed. (INFP)


----------



## snail

INFP. Absolutely not! It is a waste of time and serves no useful purpose. I can't imagine why anyone would.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

ENFP 
making my bed every morning is a pain in the ass
by the next morning it's going to be messed up again
seriously i've been sleeping with only one blanket for the past couple months
not that it's been hot but because i'm so lazy


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator

ISTP

Never!


----------



## bgoodforgoodsake

Yes, and while I do I go over my to do list for the day. I also make note if the sheets need to be changed and notify the cleaners if necessary.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

It's rare that I'm the last one out of our bed, but I change the sheets & make the bed on weekends.


----------



## theredpanda

No, because I don't sleep under the covers.


----------



## dragthewaters

Yes, I always do unless I'm running late for work. Especially now, we have no real furniture in our room (just folding chairs, plastic storage boxes and stuff like that) and it's pretty small, so making the bed is the difference between the room looking like shit and looking decent. In general I think an unmade bed really brings down the aesthetics of a room.

I'm an INFP. I know a lot of Perceivers are messy, but I always keep my stuff immaculately neat and I can't stand clutter or things being out of place. I actually have something of a passion for organizing and have considered becoming a professional organizer. The only thing that I find impossible to keep organized are notes in notebooks. My lab notebook at work is awful.


----------



## OldManRivers

I make the bed before going to bed - and that is just straightening it out for comfort. My dog now sleeps on her heated pad on the floor beside me, so it is not really messed up. I do my own laundry including ironing a few things, cook 3/4 of the meals, vacuum my share, empty the dishwasher, mop the floor, clean the bathroom. . .
but I'll be damned if I am going to make the bed every morning.


----------



## WickerDeer

A lot of people answered "no," which reinforces my childhood dream of sleeping bags. Mmhmm. I'm not so weird after all...at least not in this way...here.

Sleeping bags are just as useful and you don't have to make them. Maybe the bed can be made on special occasions, along with being scented with essential oils and bits of herbs. 

Eugh...but now I have to make proper sleeping bags. 

Also, I say we should sleep in trees.


----------



## King Nothing

ISTJ.
I usually make my bed when I return to my apartment in the afternoon as opposed to before I leave in the morning. I do not like being in a messy room, but if I am going somewhere, I do not even bother.


----------



## aphinion

ENTP

No, but I sleep on the top bunk so it's a pain in the ass.


----------



## telepariah

INFP and I make the bed every morning soon after getting up. Right now, though, I am sleeping in my sleeping bag because I have broken ribs on my back and I can't lie down so I've been sleeping in my bag in a reclining chair. Sleep is not exactly the right word for it, but I doze off a little a few times through the night only to wake right up again.


----------



## 66393

xNFP and i don't cause im just gonna sleep in it again at night. no point of making it for it to get messy again.


----------



## Osytek

(INTP) I make my bed every morning. Almost always. I don't know why. I have bought a bedspread and I like it.


----------



## KSKatze

INFJ. I put the covers straight... is that making the bed?


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

INTP

If I didn't have family, and it was just me, I wouldn't bother making my own bed.


----------



## Aelthwyn

INFP 

only occasionally, either when I change the sheets or I'm expecting company and think we'd actually be sitting on my bed at some point. But even then I don't flatten and fold and tuck the way my mother would, I just straighten the blankets a bit and arrange the pillows. Actually one of my pet peeves is getting into a bed where the top sheet has been tucked into the foot of the bed. I feel trapped! I hate that, and it's so irritating to have to try and pull it out so I can move the blankets freely or poke my foot off the end of the bed.

I've always thought it was a waste of time since it was just going to get messed up again soon anyways, and I am one of those people who has a lot of trouble getting comfortable, tosses and turns, sleeps in weird positions, etc. so making the bed is no simple task and usually requires stripping everything off and starting fresh one blanket or pillow at a time, it's really not worth the time - particularly when no one is even going to be seeing it all day, not even me. I appreciate my room looking pretty, but... not enough to make all the effort of making the bed worthwhile.

Additionally because I have such a hard time getting comfortable, if I leave everything exactly how it was when I woke up there is a much greater chance that it will take me less time to get comfortable again. I certainly never sleep with my blankets straight so if I was to straighten them every morning, I'd have to fix them to how I want them for sleeping every day as well (I usually have them sort of diagonal with one corner at the head and foot of the bed).


----------



## GoosePeelings

IxTP, never.


----------



## Pyshe

INTP. 
Nope, I never make my own bed. But I always remember to make the bed if I'm staying at someone's house or something like that. 
Weird how personality types tend to govern all these obscure little details that you never even think about. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulhoneyed

INFP

No, but sometimes my mother forces me to make it.


----------



## 0+n*1

I used to make it but now I don't even sleep in my bed. INTP.


----------



## Uralian Hamster

ISTP. I usually make my bed because the sheets always end up twisted and sideways, making it impossible to align the sheets with the blanket otherwise.


----------



## Sinfalcon

I'm an INTJ. I don't see the point. No one I'm entertaining is going to see my bedroom, and two seconds after I'm in bed, the covers are usually so twisted they're unrecognizable.


----------



## Im FiNe

INFP
I used to make my bed up through college. After college and through the present I rarely make the bed, nor does my ESFJ wife. I do tend to give the blanket and sheet a quick flip such that it appears _slightly_ orderly.


----------



## PowerShell

I haven't made my bed since I lived at home with my parents (5+ years).


----------



## Tranquility

No, INFJ.


----------



## wumbolord

INTP and no


----------



## sccountrygirl70

INFJ and yes, every morning unless I'm planning to wash the sheets.
Bothers me to leave it unmade and I've always been that way!


----------



## MelodyGirl

Nope. ESFJ


----------



## outofplace

I was taught to make my bed every morning and I did until I moved out on my own. Never made my bed in over 20 years. Weird for an ISTJ. :blushed:


----------



## StElmosDream

No since I have a double bed to myself, sleeping in the middle anyway. INFJ male.


----------



## eilonwe

I almost never make my bed unless visitors are coming over. I just don't see the point since I'm gonna be messing it up by sleeping in it later anyway ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

INFP


----------



## PowerShell

So my "bed" consist of a mattress on the floor, a sheet, 2 old sleeping bags, and a pillow. Kind of hard to make that if I did care.


----------



## KCfox

No and I like my bed a bit disorderly when sleeping in it, too.


----------



## hailfire

Hah, hell no. It's the most pointless and life-wasting chore ever, and lacks consequence for not regularly doing it. I have my exceptions though: either when my bed's so messy that everything winds up on the floor or I wind up sleeping on the exposed mattress if I don't, when I change/wash the sheets, or if I'm at someone else's house. I'm just going to get back in it to ruin it again... And correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't the original point of bed making to find and shake out vermin like rats who'd use your bed too? XD

Sure, one can try to sarcastically (or not, and I have heard people say this when I tell them what I think of bed making and they disagree) pull the "so I guess by that logic it's also okay for me to not brush my teeth since I'm going to eat soon or not flush the toilet since I'm gunna use it again within the next couple hours?" NO.


----------



## Aha

*ENTP - by no means! no! I have interesting stuff to do right now*


So let's sum it up! P - never do the thing. J - they freaking DO IT! But not always. Pfff


----------



## RandomlyChildish

a year ago I was too lazy to make my bed. one day I was forced to make my bed and realised it only takes me 15 sec then I started to make my bed every morning  (INFJ)


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

No.

INTP.


----------



## Liontiger

ESFJ. I don't make my bed unless I have company over. And even then...

I feel like when I try to make my bed (depending on the bed), I struggle like a spaz >_>


----------



## Mmmm

Yes, every morning after getting out of the shower I make my bed. -INTJ


----------



## softnsweet

ENFP ~
Yes but after my coffee. I hate sleeping in a messy disorganized bed. Now ask me if I "like" making my bed? Hell no. But it looks nice after it's made and makes me feel better.


----------



## piscesfish

INFJ

I make my bed before I go to sleep


----------



## Afterburner

INTJ. Never on my own initiative. My mom orders me to every once in a while. Waste of time and energy.


----------



## Zapp

Only when I expect company that I want to impress. INFJ


----------



## Schneemann

No. As an Infj I am ashamed to admit. How unJish... I guess I would do it if someone would expect it.


----------



## Runade

Yes I do, at this point I feel uncomfortable when I see something I can easily fix and my bed is easy to fix. Yes I believe Js do have that work before play compared to Ps so personality type must have some part in that.

-ENTJ


----------



## orphansparrow

INFP. And NO WAY.


----------



## sceptical mystic

I used to - but I don't bother anymore, because I'm always in such a hurry in the morning.

But I'd rather do it. I like being neat and tidy.


----------



## unopened_book

I just make sure my mattress is covered so my cats don't directly throw up on it, otherwise I wouldn't unless I was trying to impress someone. INFJ


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes

INFP and I almost laughed at this question. Seems so ridiculous to make my bed. I'm in college so that's part of it and on the very very rare occasion I'm bringing a girl there, she's too drunk to care.


----------



## Eagle9615

No, I don't see the point in doing it.


----------



## bee00689

INFP. Most of the time, yes. These days I kind of just straighten the sheets and arrange the pillows, which takes about 15 seconds to do. But if I'm in a hurry and I know I'm not gonna be hanging out in my room I don't. Here's the catch: I actually hate doing my bed. But I also dislike clutter, which makes me irritated and edgy. So I kind of battle myself because I know it's a useless habit and a waste of energy. Yes, I am crazy.


----------



## gelassenheit

(INFJ) Yes, if I'm not in a hurry in the morning. It bothers me if my room is messy. I love the feeling of walking into my room and seeing it neat.


----------



## Azullade

ENFP
Yes. For me, it's makes a big differences as far as the room looking orderly. I learned to really appreciate neat/tidiness. It promotes inner peace.


----------



## Hidden from Sight

INTP; not in the mornings, but every 4-8 nights.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

One big NO. I have enough problems straightening out my life to bother about straightening out the bed sheets. 

INFP


----------



## Lisa2

I can't even remember the last time I made my bed...

I know an ISTJ who gets really worked up when she doesn't have enough time to make her bed before she leaves the house. It's kind of hilarious.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Lisa2 said:


> I know an ISTJ who gets really worked up when she doesn't have enough time to make her bed before she leaves the house. It's kind of hilarious.


You should sneek into her house a few times when she is at work and mess up her bed.

:2thumbsup:


----------



## Mschievious

Yes I make my bed each morning. Creates a smooth flow of energy in the room :happy:

INFJ


----------



## Dosto Yevsky

No, my cat does it for me.


----------



## xxInTheClouds

INFP- Yes, which is surprising considering that the majority of my bedroom floor is no longer visible. Ain't nobody got time for storage :laughing:


----------



## alexibaka

No, then id just need to umake it anyway when i go to sleep...


----------



## Dreamwaves

INFP... yeah right!


----------



## cindennrella

I don't even remember the last time I made my bed. I guess the day I see the point of making it, I'll make it, but that probably won't happen.


----------



## adam1010

yeah i make my bed, if i have the time to that is; why would you not want to, it just makes the room more comfortable, surely?


----------



## DualGnosis

I'm amazed at how surprisingly popular this thread is. Since it's pretty much died down for the moment, I took the time to gather data on MBTI vs Bed-making habits. And here are some interesting results:

*Note:* N Types make up a majority of survey respondents on this thread (and probably this entire forum), I wish more S Types would participate on this thread (and forum in general) because as of right now...

No ESFPs have responded.

1 ISFP, ESTP, ESTJ, AND ISFJ have responded. Each has said No.

3 ISTJs and ESFJs have responded. 1 of each has said Yes, the other 2 have said No.

ISTPs hold the record for S Types with 5 respondents! 1 has said Yes, the other 4 have said No.

Interestingly, there are only 2 ENTJs and 1 ENFJ that have responded. All 3 said Yes. As of right now they are the only types that have not responded No (besides ESFPs).

As for the N Type majority respondents here are their results from most to least respondents by Type:

Of the N majority Types, INFJs are the only types nearly split even on making beds and have a slight majority that said Yes. Accordingly, INTPs and ENTPs are the types least likely to make their beds. Not really surprising.


MBTI Type (# of Respondents):Yes!No!INFP (26)719INFJ (22)1210INTP (18)216INTJ (13)49ENFP (10)46ENTP (8)17Unknown Type (5)05














The # of "Yes!" respondents however are a little off compared to the poll, but it seems that each member that has answered yes in the poll has replied on the thread.


----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Roland Khan

ISTP: Making the bed is a complete and utter waste of time and energy


----------



## AddictiveMuse

I'm seriously so lazy it's gotten to the point where i'm basically sleeping on just a bare matress and two blankets (usually only one but it's getting colder over in my part of the world) I should probably make it one of these days...


----------



## PowerShell

AddictiveMuse said:


> I'm seriously so lazy it's gotten to the point where i'm basically sleeping on just a bare matress and two blankets (usually only one but it's getting colder over in my part of the world) I should probably make it one of these days...


Sounds like me.


----------



## niss

DualGnosis said:


> Out of curiosity do you, out of your own free will, make your bed in the morning? Do you also think there's a correlation between type and cleanliness?
> 
> INTP.
> I realize that when I go to my parents room they always make their bed, while it completely slips my mind when I wake up.
> 
> What about you?


Ah, I voted before reading your post. Yes, I make my bed, but not exactly of my free will. SWMBO likes a made bed and if I do these little things, she showers me with kisses and adoration.

Totally worth it.


----------



## Quernus

Infp, and no! What a silly thing. I need to leave time for my true priorities in the morning, such as hitting "snooze" at least twice, scrounging up some hopefully clean clothes, pissing like a racehorse, and not brushing my hair. 

Sometimes I'll kind of go back and make it, if I expect someone to be sharing it with me later, but that doesn't happen as often as would be ideal, anyway...(though I have NO idea why, charming as I clearly am...)


----------



## Nordom

INTP
I do not make my bed in the morning.
I do not make my bed in the afternoon.
I do not make my bed at night except for extremely occasional visitors.
I _do_ eat green eggs and ham, but only on St. Patrick's Day.
Comfy is comfy. Wrapped up in sheets and a blanket. On the couch. Netflix. Boom!


----------



## Superfluous

AddictiveMuse said:


> I'm seriously so lazy it's gotten to the point where i'm basically sleeping on just a bare matress and two blankets (usually only one but it's getting colder over in my part of the world) I should probably make it one of these days...


*gasp* no Musey! 
I think I would do the same thing, but... the texture and the feel of the matress, ickkk. And the germs! imagine buying a used matress and someone did the same thing.. ahck, no, I need to protect myself. xD


----------



## Ugunti

INTP and I never make up the bed.


----------



## Gruvian

I'm an ENTP. No way in hell, the idea never crosses my mind to be honest. I'm too busy thinking about getting to the toilet to think about making my bed. 
Why make it when I'm going to sleep in it and mess it up all over again?


----------



## KristinaKiara

INFP, and usually... no xD


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Superfluous said:


> *gasp* no Musey!
> I think I would do the same thing, but... the texture and the feel of the matress, ickkk. And the germs! imagine buying a used matress and someone did the same thing.. ahck, no, I need to protect myself. xD


Haha except I don't think i'd be selling my matress, used matresses are gross, I couldn't imagine buying one or selling mine to someone else
What if someone peed the fucking bed, (i don't really want to go into the other possibilities eww) and never washed it!
Any way second hand clothes and matresses (and other stuff) is gross


----------



## AddictiveMuse

PowerShell said:


> Sounds like me.


Lazyness! Yeah!....
Glad to see i'm not alone in the rebellion against habitual bed making


----------



## CassieNewton

infp and yes, always. I also like to sit on my bed during the day, so its always in "shape"


----------



## Sonyx

ISFP

Nope don't have a bed and even if I did i probably wouldn't


----------



## mustang_baby

ESFJ. Always make the bed. Without fail. The thought of it not being neat makes me shudder. Brrrrrrr.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BABYMETAL

ESTP and almost never. 

Blankets make the best superhero capes anyway.


----------



## RCKT82

ISTJ, of course.... every morning


----------



## RCKT82

King Nothing said:


> ISTJ.
> I usually make my bed when I return to my apartment in the afternoon as opposed to before I leave in the morning. I do not like being in a messy room, but if I am going somewhere, I do not even bother.


I hate coming home to a messy home... so I always straighten things up before leaving


----------



## MooseAndSquirrel

RCKT82 said:


> ISTJ, of course.... every morning



Ditto that ^^. but as an INFJ


----------



## MooseAndSquirrel

duplicate posting. can't delete - grrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Moonpie

This INFJ does not make her bed on her own free will


----------



## Watercolourful

INTJ, and no, but I'll straighten it out before I go to sleep.


----------



## Momentz

INTP, and no. I don't make my bed, I throw my jacket on the floor or on my bed when I get home, I throw clothes on the ground when putting them in the closet. I usually leave stacks of items lying around until I'm in the mood to properly put it away. I can't find a flying fuck no matter how hard I search.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Enfp , no , not unless somebody is visiting me that day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super-Yoshi

ISTJ, and I want to make my bed every morning.. but since I gotta work at 4 AM every day.. it's a bit hard to keep up.


----------



## la_revolucion

Yes, and I am INFJ. 

Having a neat and made bed just makes my room look so much nicer!


----------



## Kurlyjew

ENFP
Hell no


----------



## ephemeralparadox

ISFP and NOPE!


----------



## Peacock Feathers

ENFP
LOL, never
It's something that only people in movies do.
DualGnosis, I honestly believe the only reason your parents tidy up theit bed every day, is because they are very messy in bed :S sorry to tell you that :blushed:


----------



## Darner

ISTP, I do. I keep a lot of stuff on my bed and I don't want the sheets to get dirty all the time.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

I kinda never understood why anyone would make their bed. You don't use your bed during the day, and what your bed looks literally doesn't matter at all to how comfy it will be to sleep in.


----------



## qirk

No. My mom does.


----------



## PowerShell

veri said:


> No. My mom does.


My buddy who is 25 still has his parents make his bed lol


----------



## qirk

PowerShell said:


> My buddy who is 25 still has his parents make his bed lol


Well, I'm 18 and still live with my parents so I'll take advantage of it until I can


----------



## PowerShell

veri said:


> Well, I'm 18 and still live with my parents so I'll take advantage of it until I can


He's 25 and still lives in his parents basement lol


----------



## hanzer

*INTJ*

*Yes*. Nothing fancy. It takes less than ten seconds to spread the sheet & blanket and straighten the pillows. It makes the room [visually] more appealing.


----------



## KonVeger

INFJ here. I say making beds is for chumps.

..Unless you're gonna have a guest over or something and he sticks his nose everywhere and nowhere. '.'


----------



## Madman

Why would I make my bed in the morning? I have more important things to do.


----------



## adam2020

yes i do, it just makes the whole room look and feel better; it' just uncomfortable when i don't


----------



## Annwuzhere

INFP and yes.

It's more comfortable when I get into it at night.


----------



## Ahura Mazda

INTJ, I do it in the morning, unless I'm late for work.


----------



## owlhead

INTP 
no


----------



## PAAA

Entp
no!


----------



## Devorah T.

ISFP.

Yes, every day. And my children do, too.

It's not that we are all so perfect and organized...it's that I have tried very hard to do things like make the bed everyday in the morning and have the kitchen all cleaned up at night because otherwise the whole house would go to hell... And I care very much about having a nice, comfy house that looks good, so I have tried hard to overcome my natural inclination toward disarray.


----------



## Sparkling Snowflake

I'm an ISFJ with an emphatic YES! for an answer. I make my bed every single morning when I get up. My mini-office, desk and computer are in my bedroom, so I make an effort to keep everything in perfect order. That way I can actually enjoy working at my desk.


----------



## Kyora

ISFP and nope...


----------



## VersatileExplorer

INTJ (not definitive yet).
I would LIKE to have my bed made every morning. It feels nice to have a neat room. In reality? On a good day it appears neat, but it would never pass my mother's expectations. I go through phases. I chose yes in the end, since I do make my bed on my on free will.

With that said...right now my sheets somehow are on the floor and my comforter is halfway on my bed. I'm not sure where my pillow is either. :tongue:


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

INTP.

I've never made my bed in my life.


----------



## Inveniet

No what for? 
I have enough other thing to remember than to fix that shit.


----------



## Thorweeps

ISTP

I have drafted out the plans and priced the wood to make my own bed. Frame and headboard and footboard. All wedged-through-mortises and tenons, the best kind of knock down, sturdy furniture. I'm thinking of using White Oak and will only design in the Stickley style. I'll get around to it, sooner or later.

Does this count as 'making' my bed?


Dang! 80/20 for the NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Now I'm not such a dork.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Interesting - most perceiving type says no or don't care as to judging type says yes more often to this question 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TootsieBear267

No, but I need to. 

I'm an ENTJ


----------



## xivi_xxii

INFP - I never make it in the morning, but sometimes I'll feel like it halfway through the day. My mom doesn't care unless we're having someone over.


----------



## LemursGT

INTP.

I've made my bed a few times. It's pretty easy when you buy them at IKEA, they have great illustrated manuals.

Wait... you mean the covers? BWAHAHAHA, no.


----------



## LemursGT

Thorweeps said:


> ISTP
> 
> I have drafted out the plans and priced the wood to make my own bed. Frame and headboard and footboard. All wedged-through-mortises and tenons, the best kind of knock down, sturdy furniture. I'm thinking of using White Oak and will only design in the Stickley style. I'll get around to it, sooner or later.
> 
> Does this count as 'making' my bed?
> 
> 
> Dang! 80/20 for the NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Now I'm not such a dork.


If you ever do, post pics. I love to look at joined wood furniture, so of the best practical art humankind has ever made. I have zero patience to do it myself of course, but I admire it mightily.


----------



## So Long So Long

Nopeeeeee, absolutely not. There's no point.

I'm an ENTP.


----------



## Malandro

I sometimes forget and do it next time I go into my room, but I mostly at least flip the duvet over. All the lazy people on here...

ESFP btw.


----------



## Dragon Rider

I'm either really brain dead in the mornings or have so many random, loud passing thoughts that amuse me to no ends to focus on the physical world and meet its needs.

In short.......no, I dont :tongue:


----------



## Modal Soul

no and, to be honest, i didn't even know making beds was common practice

i make my bed whenever i clean my room, so once every 2-3 months


----------



## ethereals

INFP

hahahahahahahaha 

no.


----------



## haephestia

When I'm healthy or get into a good Te-binge I will, otherwise nah. I can't be assed, it's just gonna get unmade anyways... the other issue is I almost always wake up at a different time than my husband, so one or the other can't make the bed when we get up.

I'm an ENFP, he's an ESFP. It bothers him more that it stays unmade than me.


----------



## Erisann

ENFP - I only make my bed when guest are coming or I've just cleaned the sheets. In the interim, I really adore snuggling into the messy nest I'll have created in my sleep.


----------



## soya

Usually, no. If the fitted sheet comes off the mattress I'll fix it, or if someone is coming over I'll make the bed... but in terms of what I do on a typical morning - I don't do anything. If my room is clean, I don't see an unmade bed as a blight on that at all. *shrug*


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

ENTP, and nope.


----------



## IvoryRose

I'm an INFP, and I always make my bed every morning, whether I'm sick or someone's coming over or I'm going to spend the weekend somewhere else. Making the bed is one of my few comforting rituals. I've always been defiant of the stereotypical "messy bedroom" thing and clutter really bothers me. (I've possibly picked up the notion along the years that the state of my room reflects the state of my soul? Having things in order makes me feel calm, anyways.) Usually it's just my desk that has clutter; I try to keep everything else as neat and ordered as possible. I guess that makes me an atypical INFP, judging by the other responses on this thread... o__o


----------



## Drowned

INTP - Almost never. It seems that my bed is only ever made after being washed, & the rest of time it's like a living ornament... almost?


----------



## Eudaimonia

I read that it is better to not make your bed. More specifically to cover up bacteria and skin mites helps them to spread more rapidly than to have drier, more oxygen rich air along with sunlight to kill them off.

I make my bed in the one two step of just covering my pillows and nothing else... because I'm anal that way. Really if it is going to take me more than 4 seconds to make the bed, then I don't do it.


----------



## twisted krystal29 intj

I always make the bed when I get out. You just never know when you will need a freshly made bed. I keep a clean bathroom as well.


----------



## Strostkovy

ISTP. I see no point in doing it. I don't have people over, and if I did, I have a loft bed so they can't see it anyway.


----------



## Eladamri1

INTP.

I do, but only because of habits that were drilled into me during my college years. I'm still hesitant to walk across grass for the same reasons, too. We weren't allowed to cut across the grass. Jason Cunningham is always watching!!!


----------



## Vincisomething

INTJ. Only when the blankets get completely twisted. I should make it a habit to do so, though. And keep my room clean in general, I still have a laundry basket with clothes I haven't folded away...


----------



## Catallena

No but I feel like I should.


----------



## loverate

INFP. I never do it. Don't see the point of doing it. There's beauty in the mess :tongue:


----------



## Roland Khan

Even if somebody were to actually see the unmade bed, who the fuck judges someone for how well presented their bed is? And if such a judgy person were to reveal himself as such in my home, I would probably just never have them over again.


----------



## cholachola

ISFP. No. but it can easily be changed according to my feeling at the moment..


----------



## skalea

Yes, ENFP.


----------



## Ferin

INFP. I like things to be clean though I don't particularly care about this one. Maybe if I actually had any semblance of matching sheets, blankets and pillows then I would  

There is a very strange color palette ranging from red sheets to a tye dye pillow case and snow leopard blanket on my bed.


----------



## EchoEnola

INFJ

I never make my bed. In fact, it annoys me when my partner makes the bed. I hate the blankets being pulled taught at the corners and usually prefer to just throw a ton of blankets on the bed in a mess and burrow into the pile. <3


----------



## Sir Cat Mittenbuns

ISFP. I always do it. I think the reason is mostly because that's how I was brought up, but I think it has become an obsession over the years... If I don't do it, or if I find upon returning home that my partner left the bed undone, I get really irritated, haha. I mean, it only takes 2 seconds to do.

What I find funny though is that I'll mind about my bed being undone, but I won't mind about the dishes being undone (well, unless all my dishes are dirty and obstructing the sink). Hm...


----------



## Bassmasterzac

never in my entire life have i made the bed, why would i? it gets torn to hell first 5 seconds i lay down


----------



## Retrospective

INFJ.
Yes - if I have the time.


----------



## ScarlettHayden

INTJ: Yes. But sometimes later in the day if I've been out early. If I'm in my room I can't have it messy.


----------



## ZombieDragons

Nah. Too lazy to bother with that, you can't even see my bed anyway. My grandma always nags about me making my bed though, lol. ENTJ.


----------



## Accord2

INFJ, only when I'm happy.


----------



## marbleous

INFJ
Always! It's easy to do and a good for preserving the calm charm of sleep.
I have also read somewhere that keeping your sleeping areas tidy and calm increases the quality of your sleep. But anyways.


----------



## Paxis

Nope.
INTJ

I actually have a very neat and organized room; I just don't include a made bed into the neatness. I don't see the point unless someone is coming over.


----------



## Booyou

Probably INFP or anything xxFP
I made my bed hwen I was under the control of my ESTJ step mother/ So now that Im free Im never going to make a bed anymore until it doesnt beg please.


----------



## Deejaz

INFJ
yes, it's not a habit though. but I'm not sure if it's on my own free-will. It's not like someone forced me too.. but once I laid my eyes on the mess, I will definitely impulsively fix it~ unless I am lazy, which is sometimes, but still.. I am bothered.


----------



## rezo

INTJ, I don't do it. The extent of making my bed is me carefully placing the comforter on it =P


----------



## Syvelocin

INFP, and I don't think that needs any further explaining LOL. 

I really do not understand why someone would make the bed under normal circumstances. I think it's such a waste of time. What's the point? In 16 hours, you're just gonna mess it up again! 
The only times I make my bed is when there is someone I'm not fully comfortable around that will be going into my bedroom. The last time I did so was inspection by the landlord. I've done it when I've had friends over as well. I'm super neat as to impress people, then when they're not looking I throw everything on the ground.


----------



## babushka

Nope! INTP


----------



## koalaroo

ENTJ.

I don't think tossing the comforter back on the bed after I get out counts as making it, so no.


----------



## kalamitykim

INFP. I only make my bed if people are coming over and will be in my bedroom for some weird reason (usually I just close the door rather then make my bed).

I don't like made beds with the sheets all tucked in, it's super uncomfortable and requires me to unmake the bed before I can sleep.


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

Nope, never ever. INTP.


----------



## Stelmaria

Whenever I see a made bed, I mess it up in my mind! :tongue:


----------



## derlierina

INFP
I never do that, It's pointless for me because I even study in bed :tongue:


----------



## Trademark

Im Infj and am procastinator. I leave it all day long and sometimes found it as hiding place of a cockroach am lazy enough to take my shirt on and dive through the web after rising and shine


----------



## Oppa

INFJ
Not in the morning, but right before I go to bed.


----------



## Shale

ISFJ

I make my own bed and my kid's beds as well. However! My kid's beds aren't made traditionally ... they are tucked in from one side, not the bottom. Voila, takes a second to fix (and they didn't manage to mangle the sheets during the night.)


----------



## rambleonrose

No. INFJ. Mostly because it takes an hour or two before I'm fully awake and my mind simply doesn't prioritize bed making over coffee lol, but also because I'm on the top bunk and I'm rather short and so it's very difficult for me to make my bed, I don't have a ladder.


----------



## Maidelane

Nope. Thats a waste of time. 
Infj


----------



## Miss Emily

Yes. It may be my own imagination, but it feels better to get back into bed when it was made first, rather than leaving it rumpled and unmade throughout the day.


----------



## smitty1977

ISTP, No, what's the point? I'm only going to mess it up again later.


----------



## Empty

INTP and... _never_​.


----------



## Aquamarine

INTP. In a sense I don't see the point since it will be messy again later, but it has became a habit. Between a messy bed and a neat bed, it's more comfortable to sleep on the latter, so not completely pointless habit to cultivate at the end of the day. It's a bit like bathing, if you think of it while ignoring all other factors except how long the effect of it last, it's pointless in the long term as you will get dirty again later, but it's more comfortable to bathe than to stay dirty. We don't live forever and things you do don't last forever; doesn't mean it's not worth doing anything.

Then again, to each their own.


----------



## Clarsa

Yes. But only because I have too little space in my room, so during the day I usually store all my stuff on my bed. I'm guessing INxJ.


----------



## OhDarling

ESTJ and no. I have more important things to do.


----------



## Endless Rainbows

ENFJ and not this morning. I have failed humanity.


----------



## Serenitylala

ENFP and I make it, even though the maid is supposed to. I still make my bed.


----------



## ImminentThunder

INFP.

I do make my bed every morning, but it's a recent development, along with my I NEED TO BE CLEAN AND ORGANIZED streak that is also fairly recent. For the longest time, I would make it right before I got into it at night. I toss and turn a lot at night, so I have to make it because my sheets are usually halfway off the bed by the time I get up.


----------



## selavi

INTP. Never. I only make it when the single set of sheets I have are washed.


----------



## Serenade

iNTP
hehe. NO!!!
plus, I heard it's easier for those creepy crawlies to settle in in a made bed


----------



## Serenade

OhDarling said:


> ESTJ and no. I have more important things to do.


_exactly!_


----------



## H.G.S.

ISFJ, and yes.

“The state of your bed is the state of your head”

:tongue:


----------



## B. Toast

INFJ: Yes, unless I'm late for something. Then I'll come back and do it later.


----------



## AliceKettle

dave.o said:


> INFP.
> 
> What is this 'making' of the bed? :tongue:


Yeah, I'm an INFP too, and I know what you mean. I rarely ever make my bed. I just don't see the point if I'm going to get in bed at night and just pull out all the covers and mess it up again anyway.


----------



## nannuky

INFP here. Usually I try to force myself to make the bed cause it looks better after that, but sometimes, when I'm late or just don't feel like doing it, I don't. *shrugs*


----------



## summerlikewinter

INFJ. ish... I put minimum effort into it but yes I do every morning


----------



## Ntuitive

ENFP. I hate beds. They make my room look small and I feel like they're unnecessarily high and big. I sleep on a mattress on the ground, in the corner of my room, with one pillow and one blanket. There is nothing there to make unless I spread the blanket out evenly.


----------



## Royolis

INTP

It's bunked and I'm too lazy.


----------



## RochiDidItAgain

I make my bed in the evening. 

Right before I shower, I make my bed, place either a book or my laptop (netflix), on top of my made bed, shower, return and read or watch netflix before sleeping.


----------



## RedRaizer

INFJ: I make _all_ the beds.

No, really.


----------



## Vaux

I'm an ISFP and nope, never. I don't see the point and I can't be bothered. Well, the only exception would be if someone new was coming over and they...specifically wanted to go into my room? xD


----------



## Flipside

Ntuitive said:


> ENFP. I hate beds. They make my room look small and I feel like they're unnecessarily high and big. I sleep on a mattress on the ground, in the corner of my room, with one pillow and one blanket. There is nothing there to make unless I spread the blanket out evenly.


A box spring or link springs attached to the frame (which I have) make the mattress last longer. I store things under my bed. It's safer than storing things above yourself. A higher mattress also means your blanket won't touch the floor where you've been walking, and fewer dust mites and other nasty things will get on your blanket.

I make my bed if someone may see it. I'm an INTP, not positive about the N.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I've yet to change my bed sheets..


----------



## haephestia

ESTJ here. I just started reinforcing the habit in the last two weeks or so. It really does make a huge difference for me... now when I look in my room it looks tidy and restful instead of like a hurricane blew through it. Having a neat and organized apartment has reduced my general feelings of stress significantly, so I'm working quite hard to maintain it!


----------



## joshman108

intp


----------



## ENTJudgement

Unfortunately, my income has become too high to warrant me making my own bed, my maid does it for me.


----------



## Moogles

Termus123 said:


> Unfortunately, my income has become too high to warrant me making my own bed, my maid does it for me.


hahaha! that still doesn't stop me, by the time she gets in, my bed is made and my room tidy. Sigh!


----------



## ENTJudgement

Moogles said:


> hahaha! that still doesn't stop me, by the time she gets in, my bed is made and my room tidy. Sigh!


You're spoiling your maid way too much!


----------



## Kumabutt

INTP. No what's the point, no one's gonna see it apart from me.


----------



## Lady Isla

ISTP. I do, but it's sure not up military standards. I just throw blankets and pillows around to look somewhat orderly.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Nope  (ENFJ)


----------



## Dao

INTJ. I used to think there was no point since I was only going to mess it up later, but I do it now. A cluttered desk is a cluttered mind and I think the same relationship applies to entire bedrooms as well.


----------



## LavenderMoon

ISFJ. Yes. I don't try to make it look perfect, but I do make sure that my the blankets all have their tags at the bottom of the bed and my pillows are properly placed with the open side of the pillow case facing out. If those things aren't done I don't sleep well.


----------



## Sygma

When I have to, otherwise nope


----------



## QuiteCharmed

I have a loft bed so it doesn't really matter whether or not I make my bed. I probably wouldn't either way haha XD


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

I'm one of those "I'm going to be sleeping in it tonight anyways so wants the point of fixing it" people. Yeh. I'm a logical person ok. I don't like to do illogical things. ✿◕ ‿ ◕✿ -ESFP


----------



## Merry in Sunshine

No, I like to keep my bed as it is 'cause it's more fun to snuggle when I go to sleep. The blanket feels softer that way.

(ENFJ)


----------



## AliceKettle

ISFP
No, unless I'm changing my sheets and feel like it (which is rare even then). Otherwise, making my bed seems to be a pointless waste of my time. I've got more important and interesting things to do than make my bed. What I have noticed, however, is that when I have homework that I'd rather not do, I subconsciously procrastinate by suddenly becoming interested in tedious mundane chores that I normally don't bother wasting my time on, like folding clothes, making my bed, vacuuming, and doing my laundry. It's funny how an annoying chore that I would never bother to do on a regular basis suddenly becomes so interesting and important when I have even more irritating homework that I don't want to do.


----------



## Sharpnel

INTJ (?) Yes. I make my bed everyday in the morning.

My habit hasn't stopped.


----------



## piya

INTP.. I dont know how to mmake a bed..bt I try sometimes like once in a moth mayb


----------



## To_august

ISTJ. I'm among the morning-bed-makers, 'cause I dislike when other people's eyes have free access to the contents of my bedding.


----------



## ENTJess

Every morning, even if I'm not feeling well. 

-ENTJ


----------



## SweetSunshine7

ISFJ Yes, and any other bed in the house most of the time.


----------



## Sily

Yes, i do now. We have dogs and sheets must be shaken.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Only when I'm procrastinating or when I'm in "I'm cleaning the house to relieve stress" mode or sometimes when I'm expecting strangers to come over. In a word, rarely. -ENTP


----------



## Ninjaws

No, because it will become a mess later anyways.


----------



## Anakinium

INTJ - does not make my bed in the morning.


----------



## Le Mao

INTP. Nah, too lazy to do it


----------



## Sangmu

INFP.

I usually make it in the evening. I love the feeling of getting into a made bed.

I read somewhere that you're suppose to let your bed air out during the day after your disgusting, moisture ridden, skin-cell and gas producing body has been laying in it all night. 

Makes sense to me.


----------



## SoulScream

INTP - Not really. Right now am stuck with my parents and do it daily because my mom gets insane about it. When left alone I rarely do it.


----------



## mhysa

INFP and no. why do people make their beds? i don't see the point.


----------



## Miss Prince

ENTJ, far too concerned with other matters in the morning. 

The poll also seems to unveil that we got some lazy fuckers here.


----------



## dinkalink

I see no purpose in making my bed; I'm gonna mess it up again anyway if I want to be decently comfortable, I'm alone most times so it's only me who's gonna see it, and even if someone does who cares how your bed looks?


----------



## The Shadow Goddess

I'm an INFP. No, I do not make my bed. I have never made my bed. As a kid, my parents all yelled at me because I didn't care about my room being messy or unorganized. My sister is an ESTJ (and as such very neat and orderly), and so it was always clear to me that this had a lot to do with my personality.


----------



## gxe1234

INFJ - Yes. Sort of? I pull back the comforter at night and in the morning I grab the corner and pull it back up. I don't nip/tuck anything.


----------



## QueCueYew

INFP - Normally, no. When I do make the bed I find it a cathartic practice, oddly enough, but I don't go out of my way much less actively recognize that it needs to be done in the first place.


----------



## NurseCat

Yeah, every day. If I don't I get depressed. INFJ.


----------



## TooRad

INTP- No, unless I'm told to or I'm having company over. But even in both those circumstances I still might not.


----------



## PoisonPill

No. It's insanity and blind slavery to societal expectation to spend valuable time tidying something that only you and your bedmate will see, and that will be messed up again in a matter of hours. INTP.


----------



## BladeRunnerChick

INTP - Yes, on weekdays usually, weekends/holidays my life is a mess. I didn't used to until I started living alone. Whatever that says about me.


----------



## The Chief

ENFJ - Most of the time I do but sometimes I may be in a rush and don't get a chance to.


----------



## Cesspool

I make my bed before I go to sleep at night


----------



## daud2001

No, I'm too lazy. And I'll use it again, right?

INTP


----------



## Sharkcorn

ENTP, yes because my INFJ gf will freak out otherwise.


----------



## Feather Yewfrost

INFJ. I don't. Too lazy for it.


----------



## Dreaming of Dragons

_No! There's no point!_

-INFP


----------



## Glory

Nah, I'll dive into it again tonight. Clean sheets, that's all that matters. My shit is so stripped down to essentials that anything that builds up can just be thrown out.


----------



## VinnieB

INFJ and I do this every morning. Can't leave the house without having pulled them sheets back, neatly :happy:


----------



## Miharu

INTJ. 

I only make my bed when I feel like it, otherwise I leave it to the maids, one of them would sweep the rooms in the morning, while the other would probably make breakfast.


----------



## Awkwardacious

INFP. Only cleans bed if I know mum's coming.


----------



## Neonej

An ISTJ here, apparently. Yes, I do make my bed in the morning because I like my room to be nice. Although, I didn't always in the past do that.


----------



## RyuukoGo

Every day...I like routine.


----------



## kyu

INTJ

I only make my bed when I feel like it looks really messy lol


----------



## Doran Seth

I pretty much only make my bed when I change my sheets. Sometimes I throw my comforter over my bed so it sort of looks made up... if that counts.


----------



## Cbyermen

INFP here. I don't even remember the last time I made my bed. I mean, I'm just going to sleep in it again. What's the point?


----------



## lightbox

INTP. Only when I'm visiting my granny.


----------



## CuriousMan

I don't do my bed and i'm almost surely INxP (more probably INTP)


----------



## Belzy

Earlier on I responded with not doing this, because it's pointless, but nowadays I do it more often because it looks much nicer. Despite my Ne-dom, and my messy room, I do appreciate some neat looking something at times.

Who knows, I might be slowly maturing...


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intp I don't really see why bother...after all I'm just climbing back into bed at the end of the day and it's not like I'm going to show off my bed room to guests well except for my girlfriend when she comes to visit


----------



## Ausserirdische

INTP

No. What's the point of making it if you are going to sleep and mess it again?


----------



## septic tank

Nope, INFJ.


----------



## Tsubaki

ESTJ - no
If someone's coming to my place, I make my bed, but only few hours before they arrive. I usually like to spend a lot of time in bed with my laptop, so making my bed would be useless.


----------



## periwinklepromise

INFJ - Yes, almost always. Even after naps or lazing around with my laptop.

There's evidence to suggest that making your bed each morning helps you sleep better, ftr. So all you xNxP types might want to reconsider :tongue:


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

INTJ - Well, it's almost a compulsive habit. 
I make it every morning because it just makes my bed and room look nicer. Plus, I don't really flail around in bed so I don't even do much to it.


----------



## Koza

INTJ

I can't stand my bed not being made. It looks disorganized.


----------



## TrueLies

I'm an ENTP and I don't do it. In the end I'll sleep in the same bed the very next night again so it will look equally messy again. Also, it won't harm anyone if I don't make my bed.


----------



## UraniaIsis

INFJ and yes I make my bed. I only sleep on half of the bed anyways so I do what @Wellsy does. My dog sleeps on top the blankets on the other half of the bed, so half the work is already done. :laughing:


----------



## Jagdpanther

ISTP, I never make my bed. I find it useless... I will sleep in it as soon as the time comes for me.


----------



## fuliajulia

INFJ and Never!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

I change my answer. I do _now_!  
Making it a new habit. Puts me into a more organized and productive mind frame in the morning.

ExFP


----------



## Clare_Bare

ENTP and I always make my bed.
Especially because I have matching bedroom furniture and a made-up bed is essential!
It makes the whole bedroom look great. And it gives me a feel good vibe too.


----------



## Aiura

No. It feels pointless making my bed when I'm going to ruin it only a few hours later, and then repeat once I step out of bed again. And no one's allowed to be in my room but me since I hate it when people are touching my stuff, moving it and shit haha, so I don't feel I have to. Also, I usually sit in my bed when I'm on my computer, with pillows against the wall as a backrest and the blanket over me. What's the point with having the bed made when you're not even in the room?

INTJ.


----------



## Pocis

INFP

Usually I kind of half make it.


----------



## PowerShell

Yet another day of not making my bed.


----------



## PurpleM00n

Never. It's useless and I'm lazy.

INTP


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

INFP and nope. I never feel the need to, you're just coming right back in a few hours to messy it up again. Plus i'm pretty sure I have RLS, my pillow case doesn't usally make It through the night and my blanket has made contact with the floor at least once by the time I wake up.


----------



## Schrause

ISFJ - Nah. It never comes to my mind everytime I get up.


----------



## infiniteli

I get up at 5 just to make it downtown for work at 7...so no.. I don't care about my bed on the weekdays but when it does get made like once in a lifretime during the weekend, it's a great feeling.


----------



## Playful Proxy

My bed is strategically placed in such a way that by me getting out of bed, the friction between my body and the blankets pulls them (the blankets) towards my pillow. Is it wrinkle-free? Nope, but it is 'made'! Efficiency!


----------



## oheyErin

ENFP and no. Keeps me from having to pull it back down when I go to bed. We're all about efficiency


----------



## Windblownhair

INFJ

Nope! It pretty much only gets made when we have company, or if I've just put on fresh sheets. Otherwise I'd rather sleep a few minutes later and forget fixing it.


----------



## Shio

INTP. No I don't.


----------



## sometimes

INTP. And yes always. It only takes a minute. I don't tuck the sheets in like at a hotel or anything. I'm surprised by the results of this poll that more people don't. I want to come home and everything to be tidy and to be able to sit on my bed or lie on it without getting in it. Also, I like to place stuff on my made bed to organise what I'm going to wear or what I need to take out with me. It's just tidy, civilised and practical to make your bed. Tidy room tidy mind. An un made bed looks gross.


----------



## Dante Scioli

Playful Proxy said:


> My bed is strategically placed in such a way that by me getting out of bed, the friction between my body and the blankets pulls them (the blankets) towards my pillow. Is it wrinkle-free? Nope, but it is 'made'! Efficiency!


Share your secrets.


----------



## Playful Proxy

Dante Scioli said:


> Share your secrets.


Position your bed so the pillow is facing into the rest of your room. When you wake up and get out of bed, don't get out on either side, pull yourself past your pillow and get out from the front of the bed. The blanket will just naturally follow.

ENTP btw, woops. :frustrating:


----------



## Carpentet810

No bed. I only sleep on a hard surface like a floor. Sometimes I even use a dishtowel as a pillow..


----------



## SparklingWaves

I have higher priority things.


----------



## Owtoo

I am an INFP who always makes his bed. That doesn't sound right, hmm...


----------



## Elastic

INFJ, what's the point of making my bed when I'll be going right back in it to mess it up later?!?! It only makes sense if I'm going to have guests over later and I want them to think that I'm not a messy person haha!


----------



## Daeva

Of course not :brocoli:
ENFP


----------



## PixelSky

INFP, No, unless my room is extremely messy and I haven't done it in like... a week or so.


----------



## MaggieMay

I only make my bed before I climb into it for the night (err, morning since I'm a hoot-owl), I see no real reason to do so before then. The only exceptions are if I'm cleaning or having guests over.


----------



## Catwalk

INTJ: 

Lol, no


----------



## Blue Soul

No, I never saw the point. A made bed gathers mites and you just have to unmake it again.

INTJ.


----------



## jthecomposer

ENTP and not usually. It'd make me late.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

INFP

I'm usually too tired to make my bed before going to sleep, let alone after waking up.


----------



## Fumetsu

ENTJ.

No because my husbands side of the bed/floor is too cluttered to walk through. Not much point making half of the bed.


----------



## Fuel

INTJ.

Yes, I do. Always.

But, I don't believe in free will!


----------



## katemess

Yes. ENTP.


----------



## Introvertia

Yes, I make the bed every morning, right after I've woken up and gotten out of bed. (ISTJ)


----------



## Artorias

-No.

-Here is why: Making your bed each morning might encourage dust mites to breed in it - ScienceAlert


----------



## Privy

I make my bed every day prior to getting dressed because its an ideal surface to organize what I'm going to wear.

And I like the way it looks.

However! 

I don't use flatsheets. Just fitted sheet and comforter, and a blanket over-top during the winter.
I find it pointless as it just gets wadded up at the bottom of the bed halfway through the night anyway.

A flatsheet makes a pretty rad toga, though.... just saying.


----------



## PowerShell

Right now I sleep on a lazyboy due to my leg needing to be jacked up in a pillow while it heals. I also work from this lazyboy so my "making the bed" is literally throwing the blanket I slept with over to the side and then start working.


----------



## BabetteAteOatmeal

INFP. No, I don't. There's no good reason especially when the rest of my room is messy anyway.


----------



## AlanMonTap

Fuel said:


> INTJ.
> 
> Yes, I do. Always.













Making your bed defies all rationale.


----------



## xfatalxsnipez

ISTP

Depends if I have time. Often I don't.


----------



## voicetrocity

I'm pleased there are *ISTJ's* who don't live/die by this. 

I'm more inclined to have my bed match the state of my room, (i.e.- having a tidy bed in a disorganized room or vice versa does not a happy Te make). 

It's "yes" about 90% of the time, so I'm going with that.


----------



## Stramela

INTP

No, I don't make the bed. I randomly heard this statement that may or may not be true, but I use as an excuse for my own laziness. Which is, that bed bugs gather more often in a made bed than a non-made one. I never did any research in it, so it could have been something that somebody else made up because they didn't want to make the bed, or it could be true and making the bed is counter-productive. I should really do some research on that, maybe I will report back, but probably not.


----------



## Syvelocin

INFP

Lol no.
Unless I have guests, which is about once a year when the landlord has to inspect the smoke alarm.


----------



## Sybow

ISTJ, almost never. I sometimes got the strange feeling of doing it. No idea what I'm thinking at that moment.


----------



## The red spirit

INTJ 
Never make it, because after I wake up I need to rush for that damn bus. When I have time, I don't because I'm lazy.


----------



## karmachameleon

INFJ, never ever ever


----------



## aubreyospaghettio

infj and I make my bed every morning. I hate having my living space a mess and it puts me in a good mood each morning. I always make time for it.


----------



## NikeINTJ

INTJ. Nope. Used to because forced to. My logic is I sleep in it every night so why make it pretty when I'm going to destroy it in less than 18 hours? I don't care how others perceive it, but logically making a bed makes no sense.


----------

